

Ask HN: Where to sell music for games? - polychrome

I have a friend who plays in a local band that is good enough to tour regularly (SXSW, etc). He is interested in composing music for games, such as background music on RPGs and Arcade Games. Is there a good website for him to do this on, or should he create his own site?
======
sidmitra
I'm planning to launch a site like dribbble for game devs, artists, focussing
on indie games.

See <http://www.metroia.com>.

Feel free to ask your friend to ping me sidmitra.del [at] gmail.com I'm
actively looking for beta users. A lot of people have also emailed me and want
to get in touch with people with different skill sets(like design, music,
animation etc).

~~~
polychrome
I'll be sure to send it his way. Thanks!

------
__ingrid__
I'm a bit weary of video game development marketplace websites, as there's a
high noise level, but I've had good experiences with the game dev classifieds
reddit.

<http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedevclassifieds>

A lot of posts there are for people looking to do contacts for custom work,
but don't be put off by this. People there also respond positively to posts
with links to premade work for sale.

------
seagaia
Bandcamp. A handful of famous indie game musicians (Danny B, C418, Zircon,
etc...) use it to sell their stuff and seem to prefer it over other things.

~~~
polychrome
Thank you. Will pass this on.

------
DyumanBhatt
He should make his own website regardless of whether there is another place he
can contract his services out. Anyone interested will check for a website
prior to committing contract work with him.

I would recommend gamedev classifieds that was pointed out earlier, good ol'
craigslist, or Gamasutra's contractors section if he has some money to use to
get his name out.

------
benologist
Flash Game License: <http://www.flashgamelicense.com/>

